# Who/What is Bliss Stream?



## kimsb2429 (Mar 1, 2014)

I keep coming across this name "Bliss Stream" throughout the site. Does anyone have the source website?


----------



## Roshan (May 17, 2013)

bump.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

I thought it was a knockoff of typewatch. It's not known within the "irl" enneagram community. All I know is that "Bliss Stream" has a description of 6 and 9, and did some video clips of 8s' instinctual stackings. Yet it's touted like a big name (which it is not, realistically speaking).

That's all I got.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi kimsb. Bliss Stream is the owner of stackemup.net. Heavy is the administrator. The site supplies niche enneagram resources.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

Tega1 said:


> Hi kimsb. Bliss Stream is the owner of stackemup.net. Heavy is the administrator. *The site supplies niche enneagram resources.*


Enneagram already is a niche... a niche within a niche?


----------



## Roshan (May 17, 2013)

Yes, I found out from a mutual acquaintance that this is true--Bliss Stream owns stackmeup. It brings up a significant issue, in that I had found his sp/sx 9w1 description to describe someone else I know well with uncanny accuracy. As it happens, Bliss Stream also knows this person well and I believe their acquaintance preceded the description, so...one wonders about the size of the statistical samplings these descriptions are based on. It's so easy to create mythologies with this system. Happens all the time.


----------

